# Let's chat about tartar



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Ok, so Dolly went in today for her 3-year check up and vaccines. Ok, she was due in January, but I got it in by the end of the year, so Ok. Just Bear to go now, and Oscar, Oscar is due here in December. I really don't know when Bear is due but I know it is this year, she has to wait though. 

Anyhow, the vet looked at Dolly's teeth and showed me some tartar on the molars, and said, she seems calm, let's see if she'll let me get it off of there. 

He did, he scaled her teeth during her exam. Don't they generally sedate dogs for this. I am really happy. It sounded like chalk on a blackboard, and Dolly wasn't too excited about it, but she was perfect and after that was over, he gave her some shots, and she was nice to everyone. 

So, how do we prevent tartar build up on teeth? Dolly will be six in March. This is the first time any of my dogs ever had their teeth scraped as a part of an exam. Arwen had a tooth out when she was about 8. And Babsy just had one out at 10 -- it had broken and then abcessed. But so far that is as far as we have had issues with dentistry, which, considering the number of dogs I have is pretty good. 

Dolly is at 66 pounds, ideal weight, and otherwise doing very well. She came back to me with an injured elbow at just under six months, and after I allowed that to heal, no more issues with it.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

I brush and will start using this stuff as soon as I get Remi back

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000IZPY3K/ref=s9_cartx_gw_d12_g199_i4?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=desktop-6&pf_rd_r=0WDN823GW272F8E0FA1Z&pf_rd_t=36701&pf_rd_p=2090149322&pf_rd_i=desktop[/ame]


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

My 3 year old also had quite a bit of tartar on her molars a few months ago. First time I noticed build up. She also had an early stage of gingivitis. The vet suggested brushing her teeth daily, and while I haven't done that nearly daily, it seems to be helping. I've also started giving more bones to chew, and that seems to have cleared up the tar on the molars, as they're looking a lot better now.

I'm also curious to hear about more preventative dental care options.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jax is 8. No buildup. Raw fed.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Thanks for the link eddie!I brush my dog's teeth with an enzyme toothpaste which slows down the tartar buildup but doesn't eliminate it.My little dog inherited (or possibly had a terrible nutritional start in life) terrible teeth.He gets sedated yearly for scaling and gets a few pulled too.He's only got a few molars,the front bottoms,and one canine left.He does surprisingly well though,I just soak his kibble for him.
My dogs would never sit still for scaling without sedation!Way to go Dolly!
My vet said chewing on bark covered sticks is excellent to keep tartar at bay!As long as they don't swallow it of course.My other two dogs do enjoy gnawing logs and sticks.I worry about splinters but it's never been an issue(yet).


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> Jax is 8. No buildup. Raw fed.


Is that typical of raw fed dogs?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

dogma13 said:


> Is that typical of raw fed dogs?


To my understanding, Yes.


----------



## Wags (Dec 17, 2015)

dogma13 said:


> Is that typical of raw fed dogs?


I am considering putting our puppy on raw (we don't have him yet), so I've done research, but no personal experience, however, this thread is an awesome example of how raw diet helps teeth:
Changes after being switched to raw


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Jax08 said:


> Jax is 8. No buildup. Raw fed.


Onyx is 9 raw fed, no tarter buildup...her teeth are as white as one yr old Gambits. I think if one has a dog with tarter build up, instead of paying a huge vet bill,buying a turkey neck a couple times a week as a recreational bone can help cleanse the teeth...lots of enzymes to break down that gunk.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Gus is 3...raw fed and beautiful white teeth, no buildup.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

She likes chicken raw. I am sure she would like turkey necks. 3 times a week? Where do you get them? Locally, I have only seen pork neck bones


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

maybe order a case, usually they run about 40 bucks for a 30# case. I cut them into 1/3s if they are tom necks(each dog gets a chunk) Otherwise a full hen neck is ok as a recreational chewbone, they don't last that long, though.
If your dogs handle pork neck bones well, they are fine to do the job(some dogs can't too dense and they can't digest them)


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Those are some very white teeth onyx!I'm not ready to go all raw now but will definitely check out the local shops for raw necks and such.Sounds like it will help.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

onyx'girl said:


> Onyx is 9 raw fed, no tarter buildup...her teeth are as white as one yr old Gambits. I think if one has a dog with tarter build up, instead of paying a huge vet bill,buying a turkey neck a couple times a week as a recreational bone can help cleanse the teeth...lots of enzymes to break down that gunk.


That's exactly my plan with this one. Shoot - Safeway wants to charge me 1.99lb for chicken necks. That's crazy. I need to find a place where I can buy 8-10 lbs at a time as I only have the top of fridge type freezer.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

I give mine raw bones a few times a week. No tartar. Vet has complimented on their clean teeth many times. 

Marrow/knuckle bones will do wonders. Heck, even supplementing a frozen turkey neck once a week does wonders.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I feed raw chicken legs in the morning and kibble in the evening. I feed raw chicken and turkey necks (and chicken feet) throughout the week. I don't have tartar. 

My daughter's Beagle is 12 years old. When she came back home I checked his teeth before I started him on the raw morning diet. His teeth were full of tartar. Feeding him raw chicken has made a huge difference. He passed his 'old man' check up with the vet and they didn't recommend any dental treatments.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

I got a hefty quote for a dental once...several hundred dollars plus the risk of anesthesia. they even gave the build up a fancy scientific name! I left, bought some chicken drumsticks and an antler - in under a week Keystones teeth are as white as a puppy and for $15


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Chicken/duck feet seem to work best with my dogs. I have no idea they clean better than a poultry neck. I think they chew them longer.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Raw feeding cleared my 9 year old's teeth of all tartar within two days. It was truly amazing to see the difference. She had terrible teeth before making the switch. Bash is also raw fed, and at 14 months old, his teeth are nice and white.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Antlers can break teeth though. 

I don't have a freezer, other than the fridge's, so no chance at buying bulk.

Ok, thanks, I have ideas anyway.


----------



## annap24 (Jul 22, 2014)

Raw fed 3-4 year old rescue GSD. No plaque or tartar.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Stonevintage said:


> That's exactly my plan with this one. Shoot - Safeway wants to charge me 1.99lb for chicken necks. That's crazy. I need to find a place where I can buy 8-10 lbs at a time as I only have the top of fridge type freezer.


Mine favor chicken necks. I get a 40 pound case for $24. Find a farm or a place that deals with poultry only for a better deal.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

I am facing having my 2 go in to have their teeth cleaned. Putting them out scares me so I have been daudling taking them in.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Nikitta said:


> I am facing having my 2 go in to have their teeth cleaned. Putting them out scares me so I have been daudling taking them in.


 I have to say, I was a little nervous when he was scraping away and made the dog bleed. But, she did ok with it. One of those moments when I didn't want to be connected to the lead, so I wouldn't transmit my uneasiness to the dog. But the vet said, "she wants to see you, so stand over here. So I did. She was good. If I was her, I probably would have bitten the dentist, LOL!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

re: antlers... can, but haven't! just sharing my experience... depends on the type of chewer I suppose - I've been giving them for about 6yrs.


----------



## viking (May 2, 2014)

My boy won't eat raw (and LOTS of other things too, including treats). He won't use chew sticks or 'hard' toys and walks away from them, never to be touched again. He's uninterested in chewing on anything, never does it. When he gets his belly scratched he likes to nibble on his soft stuffies. Other than raw diets or brushing (haven't made a huge effort at it but he's not loving it) I am at a loss other than an annual cleaning, under anesthesia.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Fodder said:


> re: antlers... can, but haven't! just sharing my experience... depends on the type of chewer I suppose - I've been giving them for about 6yrs.


Jax split a molar on her first antler. Ugh Ugh Ugh


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

viking said:


> My boy won't eat raw (and LOTS of other things too, including treats). He won't use chew sticks or 'hard' toys and walks away from them, never to be touched again. He's uninterested in chewing on anything, never does it. When he gets his belly scratched he likes to nibble on his soft stuffies. Other than raw diets or brushing (haven't made a huge effort at it but he's not loving it) I am at a loss other than an annual cleaning, under anesthesia.


Try Tropiclean and brushing. the Tropiclean really workd


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

ha! hopefully it was clear that I meant "hasn't" as in my dogs, not in history! regardless, major ouch @ Jax!! I know there's the risk....so is life. and I don't mean that as dismissive, just saying to each their own, I'm sure we can all point a finger at something the next person is doing wrong.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Fodder said:


> ha! hopefully it was clear that I meant "hasn't" as in my dogs, not in history! regardless, major ouch @ Jax!! I know there's the risk....so is life. and I don't mean that as dismissive, just saying to each their own, I'm sure we can all point a finger at something the next person is doing wrong.


It was clear! lol

It's the way she chews. She doesn't gnaw. She bears down and cracks marrow bones in half. why? I have no idea. But she literally cracked the top off a molar right down center on that antler.

A friend just put $4k into his dogs mouth from a marrow bone breaking a molar.

We stick to soft bones


----------



## viking (May 2, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> Try Tropiclean and brushing. the Tropiclean really workd


Thank you! Will do


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

viking said:


> He's uninterested in chewing on anything, never does it.


Mine used to be the same. Wouldn't eat most treats, wouldn't touch certain types of meat, etc. etc. Then I started actually measuring and controlling her standard meals, and slimmed her butt down. Now she's thrilled about most treats, will chew carrots, and just annihilated two frozen lamb neck pieces (which have been in the freezer - part of a large bag - for more than a year, as she didn't want to touch them back then). Food for thought.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I just switched mine to raw a few months ago. My oldest is not a bone eater, but I have found a couple that she likes and I go with it.

She is just over 11 yrs old...


----------



## Longfisher (Feb 28, 2013)

*No More Brushing, Period*

I used to brush when Zeus was less than 2 years old.

Then we first went to raw and then to pressure cooked meals at home in which I absolutely forbid carbohydrates of any kind (the kids dare not throw a pizza crust to the dog) and his teeth became perfect pearls on a string within a month.

I haven't brushes his teeth now in a year.

You might consider feeding him less carbohydrates.

Best,

LF


----------



## Longfisher (Feb 28, 2013)

Saphire said:


> Gus is 3...raw fed and beautiful white teeth, no buildup.


Substitute the name Zeus for Guss and it's all good.

Best,

LF


----------



## Longfisher (Feb 28, 2013)

viking said:


> My boy won't eat raw (and LOTS of other things too, including treats). He won't use chew sticks or 'hard' toys and walks away from them, never to be touched again. He's uninterested in chewing on anything, never does it. When he gets his belly scratched he likes to nibble on his soft stuffies. Other than raw diets or brushing (haven't made a huge effort at it but he's not loving it) I am at a loss other than an annual cleaning, under anesthesia.


Pressure cook the food. They'll love it.

LF


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Longfisher said:


> Pressure cook the food. They'll love it.
> 
> LF


LF, what does pressure cooking do? what's the difference? Are you talking bones as well? or just meat?

Susan


----------



## viking (May 2, 2014)

yuriy said:


> Mine used to be the same. Wouldn't eat most treats, wouldn't touch certain types of meat, etc. etc. Then I started actually measuring and controlling her standard meals, and slimmed her butt down. Now she's thrilled about most treats, will chew carrots, and just annihilated two frozen lamb neck pieces (which have been in the freezer - part of a large bag - for more than a year, as she didn't want to touch them back then). Food for thought.



He eats twice a day, 2.0 cups per meal of dry grain free kibble. I add about 1 cup of fresh, cooked meat (usually beef, chicken, or turkey) to each meal as well as chicken broth. I discovered he likes to have only half a cup in his bowl at a time, a single layer, if you will. Oh yes, its come to this! But he's eating! Occasionally (once maybe twice a week), he'll actually ask for a snack later in the evening (noses the kibble bag) and I will comply with an extra .5-1 cup of the same.

He is super lean but not skinny, and very well muscled from his 1.5-2+ hours a day vigorous exercise. He is at what the vet called "ideal weight" for him, at last weigh-in 96 lbs.

The food thing has been a long, frustrating ordeal over the last 3 years to get to where we are now: I make his meal and he eats it. I almost dare not consider changing anything for fear we'll be back to much less than half eaten bowls or outright walk-aways without touching it. 'Course, I've tried **** near everything already! Lol!


----------



## viking (May 2, 2014)

Pressure cook the food. They'll love it.

LF

Okay, I am intrigued.  Details?


----------



## Dewayne (Sep 30, 2015)

Eboni ( over 3 years old) had bad tartar when we found her but after a month of raw she has none that I can see . It has done wonders for her teeth ,hair and overall health .


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Ok, I didn't mean to start a feed-raw thread. But, whatever works. I can't feed raw. Not everyone. It just isn't happening. Out of all my dogs that had their rabies shots last year and this year, one had significant tartar. She is 5 and a half. Which, in my opinion is a little young to be having any dental issues. My old ladies are doing just fine. And my youngsters have the pearly white teeth that have been shown here in photos. 

I guess I was looking for a magic wand to stop tartar, but the magic wand suggested is raw food. I do give raw food, but no way do I give it 3 times a week. 

I guess I should just be happy that it didn't cost me anything to get her teeth scraped of the nasty stuff.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I once tried those green dental treats. I couldn't get a single dog interested in them. I couldn't say if they would work or not.


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

Chicken necks are nature's toothbrush


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Lilie said:


> I once tried those green dental treats. I couldn't get a single dog interested in them. I couldn't say if they would work or not.


Mine were interested in them, so much so that they nearly chomped them down whole. There wasn't much chewing going on!

Susan


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

I have a question about turkey necks... I would really like to try them to help with tartar (I, too, don't like the whole idea of knocking them out just to clean their teeth, not to mention the cost). I am worried about salmonella. Will freezing them before I give them to the dogs eliminate any worry about infecting them?

Susan


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Dogs can handle salmonella, they have enzymes in their mouth to break down bacteria. Most often turkey necks have already been frozen at the packing company. 
I have fed raw for several years and never had an issue with bacteria(I use safe cleaning practices, just like I do when I cook for the family)
One other thing to maybe offer is digestive enzymes/probiotics....in the way of foods like green tripe or kefir. I know selzer didn't want the thread going raw, but the answer to her question is just that.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Before anyone throws a turkey neck to their dog, maybe break them in a little with raw food? Years ago, when Jax was still on kibble, I gave her the Thanksgiving turkey neck. Next day we came home to a dog desperately trying to wedge herself in the corner of the kennel and explosive diarrhea in the other 3 corners and on furniture.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

This is why I am concerned about salmonella--this is directly from the CDC webpage, their article on salmonalla:

*"How do I know if my dog or cat has Salmonella infection?

Dogs and cats that become ill from Salmonella infection generally will have diarrhea that may contain blood or mucus. Affected animals may seem more tired than usual, and may have a fever or vomit.
Some cats do not have diarrhea, but will have a decreased appetite, fever, and excess salivation.
Some dogs or cats may have Salmonella infection but may not appear to be sick.
If your dog or cat has these signs of illness or you are concerned that your pet may have Salmonella infection, please contact your pet's veterinarian. Let your veterinarian know if your pet recently consumed a recalled product. Do not feed your pet any more of the recalled products. Dispose of the products immediately.

How are Salmonella infections diagnosed and treated in dogs, cats, and other animals?

See your veterinarian. A veterinary examination and laboratory tests can be used to diagnose Salmonella infection in animals. Salmonella infections may require prompt treatment with supportive care and fluids. Treatment of Salmonella infections with antibiotics may be necessary for severe cases and hospitalization in a veterinary clinic may be required. Your pet's veterinarian is the best source of advice on your pet's health."*

I care for my sister, who, among other things, has a poor immune system. I am concerned about the dogs, but especially about my sister. Again, I am wondering whether freezing turkey necks would be the solution...

Susan


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Salmonella did not cause the diarrhea. Giving her something she wasn't used to gave her the diarrhea.

If you are that concerned about it because of your sister, find something else like the Tropiclean.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If you worry about salmonella for your sister, have her wash her hands with soap whenever she touches dog food or treats.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

selzer said:


> If you worry about salmonella for your sister, have her wash her hands with soap whenever she touches dog food or treats.


She doesn't feed them. What I would worry about is what I read on the CDC website. If the dogs got salmonella, had diarrhea in the house.... for us it would not be pretty...

I guess I'm just a chicken! And yet, the idea of turkey necks to clean their teeth just seems so logical to me!

Susan


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Susan_GSD_mom said:


> She doesn't feed them. What I would worry about is what I read on the CDC website. If the dogs got salmonella, had diarrhea in the house.... for us it would not be pretty...
> 
> I guess I'm just a chicken! And yet, the idea of turkey necks to clean their teeth just seems so logical to me!
> 
> Susan


I don't think you are a chicken. A cornish hen maybe but not just a chicken.

I think it's a valid concern and you should follow your instincts.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> I don't think you are a chicken. A cornish hen maybe but not just a chicken.
> 
> I think it's a valid concern and you should follow your instincts.


Yup--cornish hen! 

Susan


----------

